# Fluffs Favorite Words???



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

What are your fluff's favorite words? Here are Lacie's, Tilly's and Secret's favs (in order):

1. Cookie (word for any type of treat);

2. Din Din (word for Breakfast or Dinner);

3. Bye-Bye (word for going in the car):

4. Walkie (word for going on a walk); and

5. Beddie Bye (word for going to bed at night).


And the word most hated -- by Tilly (not by Lacie or Secret):

1. Bath

Word most hated by Lacie and by Secret:

1. NO (especially when it's something they really, really want).


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Archie and I don't have to speak. He just looks into my eyes and soul...and I say "ok, let's go". .....that means "do you wanna go for a walk?" he gets excited and runs to his spot on the step to get his harness on....:aktion033:


For the others...it's not much. I just say "who's hungry" ...and all of a sudden I have a stampede on my hands!!! :w00t: ....and then later on...."who's ready for bed?" everybody gets up and is ready to go....Ava and Abbey just get ready for me to pick them up, and Tink and Mona Lisa just go up the stairs. Archie waits for me to come back and get him.


They always want to go for a ride in the car...but they've learned to realize who's going and who's not going and it's ok with them....

(bath?) I don't ever mention that word.....I just do it quietly.....


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*She loves the word "cheerios"...but other than that. She brings me a toy to go out and waits for me to turn off the tv at night and she runs for the bedroom and waits for me to put her on the bed. Her eyes and body actions tell me what I need to know.*


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Pippers favourite words are

Do you want a treat

Go get a toy

Wanna sit on the couch with Mom


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Outside!!! And Treat! Utter chaos!!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Milo's favourite is definitely "treat"


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Quincy LOVES the 'treat-word" ( the phrase "no-more"... not so much LOL ) 

Naddie LOVES the treat word too but REALLY loves "Wanna go for a walk? ".. Quincy goes hides under the table at that one LOL...BUT if I say "Wanna go on your line?" which means just meandering around at his own pace he love that. 

Both love the "Wanna go for a ride" and start barking at me non-stop till we're out the door so I've learned to not say until right ready to go!.

Oh, Naddie loves the "Company's gonna come"... ( she's a real people -person"... Quincy will wag his tail a little but Naddie gets all excited. First she'll wiggle.. then stop and she tilts her head to listen... as if to see if they're here yet... so cute.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Cookie

Let's go

Touchdown treat (said in a loud voice and accompanied by cheering)

Walk


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Cookie

By by dog park

Walkie

Squirrel!!!!!!


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

Favorites

1. Bye-Byes
2. Chicken, Turkey, or Popcorn 
3. Raw-Raw which means anything that isn't a regular treat
4. Come Here - when I'm sitting on the floor and she is down the hall. I guess that's the only thing she learned in puppy kindergarden! 
5. Kitty, Birdie, Bunnie, or Egghead

Least Favorites

1. Bath - she runs and growls
2. Go to the groomers or doctors
3. Kisses


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

These words (or phrases) are what make my two go nuts:

"Do you wanna go for a walk?" 

"Treat" 

"Cheese"

"Car!"

"Let's go out!"

And for Dolce specially it's "LOOK" , he immediately looks for lizards or for any small critter he can chase. (It's a long story how he learned that one, lol)


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Favorite words around here are treat & bye-bye. Sophia now knows when I spell out T-R-E-A-T if I am speaking to someone and am trying not to say the actual word! Smart little munchkin!p

They also like outside which usually means getting to go out in the back yard and night night to go to bed.

Least favorite word for Bailey Grace is Bath! She hates baths LOL And all 3 hate when I say "Mommy will be right back" because they know that I'm leaving 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Go see and Window mean there's something exciting going on.
Walkie
Benny and Jan - also means they're coming or we"re going
Up
Bed and go sleepies


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Tricks for Treats and who wants to go on a golf cart ride!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Goodie and Bye Bye in the car.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Play ball!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

It doesnt matter what room we are in, if I say to Dakota "lets do your toppy knot", she runs to her 'grooming room' (my spare room) & jumps up to get on the grooming table - never mind her spine is healing from her slipped disc surgery!! drives me mental!!:w00t: .... but in a good way - 3 months post surgery and she has just started to get up on her hind legs ..... so I smile & cringe at the same time!! :wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Let's go get the mail
Let's go get the paper
Time for bed
Get your toy
Play


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Mine they love the words..................

Its Friday..........
Bed time...........
Lets go get grandma.........
Lets go for a stroll...........
who wants a treat...........


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Anything that starts with "Do you want..." or "Are you..." and play!

The words we avoid during the day...eat, hungry, is it time. If they hear the footrest come out on the couch, they come running, "yay, couch time". If we don't sit down by 8pm, Bayleigh will get up on the couch and give us a good talking to!


----------



## Rocks (Jul 9, 2012)

With Louie it depends, if I am not home then it's "daddys home" said by my girlfriend when she hears me coming. If I am home its "put your face in here" this means he has to stick his head into his harness because he is going out for a walk, car ride or just to be outside. But his all time favorite word is simply "Louie" said in the right tone of voice it can mean anything from "come here", "bed time", "treat or food", or "we're going to do something he will like" 

Of course his least favorite word is also "Louie" said in a tone of voice that means I'm not happy with what he is doing. Tone of voice makes a huge difference in how he interprets what I am saying.


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

1. Cheese
2. It's daddy!
3. Look!
4. You want some?
5. Outside (let's go outside)

If I tell her anything else and she's busy playing, she acts like she doesn't hear me, but oh if I mention any of the above, even if I just whisper it, she's already in front of me doing her little dance as soon as I finish the word LOL


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

Daisy's favorite words are:
1. Bye Bye
2. Walk
3. Chicken
4. Nums (any food that isn't chicken)
5. All done (after teeth brushing or grooming)

She hasn't caught on to "bath" or "vet" yet but I think those would be her two least favorite words


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Ours are about like yours Lynn! :HistericalSmiley: 
except I say gaaa-weeee to Penny. I have no idea why I do this, it means Girlie. :blush: She comes running when I say it though. 

Oh, and I stole COOKIE NIGHT NIGHT from Cathy:wub:, and I guess the most favorite around here is CAR RIDE. :chili:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Zoe's words are:

Want to go see Grandma
Treat
Ride in the car
Get on the bed (she doesn't jump on/off anything)

Hates the word Bath...then she takes off.
They really do understand a lot.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Zoe's words are:
> 
> Want to go see Grandma
> Treat
> ...



She sounds so cute Barbie!:wub:


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

Treatpotty outside
Bye bye in the car
Does anybody know what time it is? (For dinner)
Who wants to be the mommy's girl?


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Treats, dinner, and breakfast...Tiffany loves to eat.
She also knows that if we're outside and a car goes by, if I say "Do you see who it is?" she gets excited (because I say it when my sister is getting home or someone is coming to visit).
And if someone says "Is that Christie?" she goes nuts too. She doesn't know that Christie is me...my sister would say that whenever I got home, so she thinks that "Christie" means that someone is coming inside to see her.


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well for Sammy, it would probably be :-

'Treat' - he loves his treats
Walkies - lets him know he's going out and he gets majorly excited
'will we go to bed' - he loves to snuggle and watch tv for a couple of hours on our bed before going down to his own at night

I also shoult 'where's my boy' and he comes running like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Favourite words-
Walkies,
Nummers,
Daddy's home
Go get daddy ( daddy hides and they look for him)
Beddie byes
Schnoozes
Gooders, 
Bye,bye
Drinkies
Couchtime
Go see gramma
They get excited over "release the hounds", 
I tell them that, when I tell them "wait" at the door,then I open the door, walk out and they stand there and they squeak until I give them the release words. "Release the hounds" then they run amuk...I do that when daddy comes home...



Hated words-
Bathies
Brushies
No


----------

